
Gophercon 2017 Videos - GickRimes
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2ntRZ1ySWBdD9bru6IR-_WXUgJqvrtx9
======
GickRimes
Lightning talks:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2ntRZ1ySWBfhRZj3BDOr...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2ntRZ1ySWBfhRZj3BDOrKdHzoafHsKHU)

